# Any info on TLC Havanese in Iowa



## MichelleOr (Jan 16, 2009)

I have been searching on line for months now to find a quality breeder whose dogs have other colors rather than the whites and blacks. I love the grays, reds, beiges, mixtures, etc.

One I am very interested in is *TLC Havanese in Iowa*. I checked her site and spoke on the phone with her and she seems to be a very reputable breeder who gets the necessary clearances (CHIC) plus more. http://tlchavanese.net/index.html

I am planning on titling this dog in Agility, Obedience, and Rally Obedience, so physical condition is very important.

This person's name is Tammy Stanerson. if anyone has any information on her dogs health, temperament, etc could you please reply. If there is anything negative you want to say, then please feel free to send a private message so you can be candid. [email protected]

I am open to other breeders who fit my color and health criterior above. I live in NJ but will fly to where ever I need to go.

BYW: I found a TLC Havanese in South Carolina listed but it this is not the one I am interested in.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

MichelleOr said:


> I have been searching on line for months now to find a quality breeder whose dogs have other colors rather than the whites and blacks. I love the grays, reds, beiges, mixtures, etc.
> 
> One I am very interested in is *TLC Havanese in Iowa*. I checked her site and spoke on the phone with her and she seems to be a very reputable breeder who gets the necessary clearances (CHIC) plus more. http://tlchavanese.net/index.html
> 
> ...


I don't have any first-hand information about them, but their web site certainly looks complete, and says all the right things. They are using good, well known bloodlines, and seem to be doing all the right health testing.

As a fellow performance competitor, the other thing you want to make sure of is that the pups get an early start on as many different surfaces, and exposed to many different things and people from the day they crawl out of the whelping box. This kind of start in life makes it SO much easier to continue their training once you get them home!

Good luck, and make sue you pick a puppy with strong play drive. If Havanese have a "fault" as dogs for sport, it is that some are low energy couch potatoes, and others are a little on the "soft" side temperamentally. You want a pup with a lot of drive, a serious interest in people, and the ability to rebound or work through frustration with minimal difficulty. There are a lot that fit that bill, but you do need to choose carefully, not every Havanese makes a great performance prospect, particularly at the higher levels. But the good ones are Great. Remember that if you are serious about sports, the right personality is way more important than a specific color!


----------



## MichelleOr (Jan 16, 2009)

*Thanks for your input*

Hi Karen,

Thanks for taking the time to reply and for all the valuable information you gave me in picking out a good Havanese puppy for performance work. I will keep that in mind when the time comes to choose a puppy. Also, If there was a choice between a possibly great agility dog and one I like the appearance of better, I will choose the first one since that is more important to me. I know I would fall in love just as much. From what I have seen so far, they are great dogs.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!
Karen gave you great advice! ALSO, not sure if you know already, but most of the 'red, beige, grey' colors usually grow out to be white... lol seriously.


----------



## DebW (Jun 11, 2013)

If you don't find your furkid in Iowa come north a little. We've got several good breeders in MN.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

TilliesMom said:


> Hello and welcome to the forum!!
> Karen gave you great advice! ALSO, not sure if you know already, but most of the 'red, beige, grey' colors usually grow out to be white... lol seriously.


Actually, REAL reds hold their color... it's sables that fade. Here is a good friend's 2 year old red boy who just earned his championship! That said, true reds are few and far between.


----------



## MichelleOr (Jan 16, 2009)

krandall said:


> Actually, REAL reds hold their color... it's sables that fade. Here is a good friend's 2 year old red boy who just earned his championship! That said, true reds are few and far between.


He is beautiful.


----------



## MichelleOr (Jan 16, 2009)

DebW said:


> If you don't find your furkid in Iowa come north a little. We've got several good breeders in MN.


Thank you, I will keep that in mind. Any suggestions?


----------



## MichelleOr (Jan 16, 2009)

TilliesMom said:


> Hello and welcome to the forum!!
> Karen gave you great advice! ALSO, not sure if you know already, but most of the 'red, beige, grey' colors usually grow out to be white... lol seriously.


I was thinking that because I have read several times at different places that they do lighten up with age. If that be the case with my new family member, I would love him regardless.

This is a strange request but does anybody know of a site that shows the different colors of pups and then again as adults to get a handle on what may happen as the dog ages? There are so many variations too, I would like to learn more about them.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

This site is excellent re: colour

http://www.havanesecolors.com/gallery14.html


----------

